# Scooby at play



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Here's a link to Scooby and Boris enjoying their holiays
Hope you enjoy it, I love to see big dogs playing so rough.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1FXin51Z_I


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Boy, to the uneducated they might appear to be the same breed. Great video!!!


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

That's fantastic. Merc has some of the same moves - i wish he got to play with other Vs more often.

He'll play happily with any size dog but I love watching him wrestle and leap around with dogs the same size. I don't have to worry about the other owner freaking out about how rough they are playing then


----------

